# attitude seedbank customer service sucks



## dr pyro (Jun 16, 2009)

apparantley I'm not the only one  with problems with there seeds not germanating. I just got my order 2 or 3 weeks ago to find all my g13 gigabuds not germanating. They do not guarantee anything over there so once your money is there hands they don't care anymore. just a warining for those about to buy from attitude.please go elsewhere that will guarantee you get them and they germanate.Can't wait to see what germs out of the rest of my order.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=489255&posted=1#post489255


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 16, 2009)

Unlucky man!
13 is high number :hubba:
How did you germinate them?
Better luck with the rest of them...


----------



## dr pyro (Jun 16, 2009)

germ all 5 in pack not sprouted. soak them in water 24 hrs then move to wet paper towel. i've germ so many seeds i can't keep count but this is the only time i've ever had problems.i'm gonna try the rest of my order to see what happens.I just looked around the site today and seen that there are others lately too with the same issues. it makes me wonder what they are up to over there. if they had resent them or said we will take care of you next order i would be fine but they say all well to the 1,000 i just spent the last 2 months. thats crap to me for the 50.00 in seed they just lost all my sales for life pretty dumb seeing i spent 1,000 in the last 2 months with them.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 16, 2009)

&#1040; 1000 $ on seeds?? 
:hubba:
Show us what you've grown man! That sounds interesting...


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 16, 2009)

every complaint ive seen has been with g13.

if you guys would do yr research you would know g13 is a new kid on the block and you should expect these kinds of issues from time to time. i mean wth they named their breeding lab after a stoner myth.

G13 probably shipped a BUNCH of bad seeds. attitude prolly sold LOTS of their bad seeds. now since g13 wouldn't refund a $9,000 bulk shipment, attitude is then stuck in the red. im sure they replaced the first 30 emails they got about it, but now that 140ppl have requested their $70 back, they are prolly wigging out.

It is a damn seedbank, not McDonald's. don't expect them to ride your customer service pole. Trying to make customers happy 100% of the time uses 100% more resources. a burger from mcd's costs .20 to produce, .10 to assemble, .10 to sell, .10 to advertise. but they spend hundreds of millions a year on cust service to make sure you dont get annoyed cause you 2 50 cent burgers were cold.


----------



## dr pyro (Jun 16, 2009)

dude i'm not asking for my cash back but a simple don't worry we will take care of it or you later not a great big fu after 1000 was spent.never had a problem with g13 before bought many kinds still have some ww i'm germ now. did you read any other posts about attitude having problems. when a company charges top dollar for a product and the product fails shouldn't the seller back it up I mean there promoting a seedbank. if there is nothing but problems with them why not drop them. but they don't thet continue to sell **** seeds knowing the other 139 people before me complained.its really not that big of a deal. just a hard lesson learned.i won"t buy from them. other sites guarantee there product 100% I'll buy elsewhere but thought i would share this with people to let them know


----------



## dr pyro (Jun 16, 2009)

no pics don't like to show my stuff off not yet anyway.


----------



## kaneboy (Jun 17, 2009)

attitude may be great for everyone but us aussies .no more service to us and as for there guaranteed delivery i never got my la confidental seeds and this was before **** hit the fan and they even told me i would get them .SURE!only seedbank i have never got my order from ,go seedboutique and dope seeds they cant be beaten in my eyes planet skunk too but not no more


----------

